# No Go on my 980X



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

Installed on two other rigs but this refuses to go any further...constant loop.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 15, 2011)

The server may too busy, just give it a little time and it should attach to your project.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

Something else is afoot...I have this up and running on four different rigs including a laptop. Guess this going to require another OS install.

EDIT: 980X up and running now...that's five rigs crunching for you atm. Must have been too many BSOD's during the CC.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 16, 2011)

Here are the rest of 'em...


----------



## Yukikaze (May 16, 2011)

Win Firewall issue?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 16, 2011)

Never made any changes - Just re-installed OS and all is right in the world. 

Btw, when a project is completed does it upload itself or does it require some action on my end? I see where it takes 24 hours for data to be visible.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 16, 2011)

It will upload itself but you can help it upload faster with the Easy WCG_config.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## BinaryMage (May 16, 2011)

Well, you should be getting some pie soon. Awesome rig loadout! Yeah, Easy WCG_config will work, or just set it yourself. Open/create cc_config.xml file in BOINC data folder (C:\ProgramData\BOINC) and set it to this: 

```
<cc_config> 
  <options> 
    <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
  </options> 
</cc_config>
```


----------

